# Dragon Age II



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 5, 2011)

Well, since Steam is allowing a Pre-load, I figured, it might be nice to have a thread to talk about this game. So if you haven't yet, go get your pre-load on!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 6, 2011)

i was interested in DAII but with the short campaign and mass amount of DLC to come ill wait till steam has a deal on it 2 years from now for $25 for all of it. really not interesting in $60 game + $40 DLC + $30 expansion again. Still ill be chomping at the bit to have the game till then..


----------



## Arctucas (Mar 6, 2011)

Agreed.

I had the Signature Edition on pre-order since last October.

I canceled my order yesterday.


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 6, 2011)

PC Gamer magazine reviewed it last week. 

here is a link to the scans. 

http://imgur.com/a/cmLbm


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 6, 2011)

Yeah, hopefully the DLC will be cheaper this time around. I liked the first one, I did enjoy it more on console though, despite it being much easier, I just liked that it played more hack n slash. The demo for this really impressed me, so I bought it. Actually pretty excited to play it.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 6, 2011)

yea ive no doubt it will be a great game once the DLC is released and the expansion comes out but ill just wait till then, Dragon Age Origins if you bought it at release and bought all DLC and the expansion = $141 usd i cant see doing that again, so i hope the price drops quick, really want this game just not the abusrd price for the full experience. Altho i really want to see DX11 and what the game has to offer when maxed out, 

So that means Kurgan you better post some kick ass screen shots


----------



## AltecV1 (Mar 6, 2011)

so with multiple classes and punch of DLC there is replay value.......nice!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 6, 2011)

I've got it, but I haven't played it yet


----------



## KainXS (Mar 6, 2011)

okay you got it "whistles"

didn't it get leaked on every platform though and didn't come out yet


----------



## AltecV1 (Mar 6, 2011)

KainXS said:


> okay you got it "whistles"
> 
> didn't it get leaked on every platform though and didn't come out yet



yes,but the pc version is just a clone


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 6, 2011)

KainXS said:


> okay you got it "whistles"
> 
> didn't it get leaked on every platform though and didn't come out yet



Don't worry, I have it legit.  But just haven't had the chance to play it yet


----------



## ComradeSader (Mar 6, 2011)

HookeyStreet said:


> Don't worry, I have it legit.  But just haven't had the chance to play it yet



What, consoles got it before PC? Seriously?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 6, 2011)

well it is a console port this time around, with bolted on extras, lol those extras took a bit of time to make work

Dragon Age: Origins = PC was lead platform

Dragon Age II = Consoles are the lead platform


----------



## ComradeSader (Mar 6, 2011)

Sigh ofc it fucking is. Why'd I even bother.


----------



## MatTheCat (Mar 6, 2011)

It is such a shame that America is the home of media entertainment and that the Bioware RPG engine and all the games built on it (to please American tastes) are considered the epitomy of RPG gaming.

I think that every single Bioware RPG that ever existed sucks balls.

Dragon Age was borrrring as hell. 

Dragon Age 2 will be everybit as dull and borrring.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 6, 2011)

I may be a console gamer, but console ports suck for you guys


----------



## ComradeSader (Mar 6, 2011)

HookeyStreet said:


> console ports suck for you guys



They sure do. Why don't you stop buying console games and maybe they'll get the point one day?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 6, 2011)

lol well some ppl hate bioware others love them i could care less, I prefer the old days of RPGs,

Baldurs Gate, Baldurs Gate II Shadows of Amn, some ppl fine JRPGS boring looking at Final Fantasy we went from an explorable map to a really long corridor you run down fighting enemies on so in general its my feeling most RPGS suck dick these days,  I enjoyed dragon age to an extent, I also enjoyed NWN2 mask of the betrayer the other main game and expansion sucked, In general we get what we get because the mass # of sheeple like stupidly easy garbage and eat it like its heroine meth cocaine candy.

In general i feel most games today suck ass, not just bioware or any company in particular. most games are just shit easy and have OMG ACHIEVEMENT popup every 10 seconds, for the 4yr old with tourettes syndrome that cant think more then 2 seconds without losing focus. and this isnt the console fault or developers fault its this generation of gamers fault. They live in an age of instant gratification theres no working up to being a badass, your expected to be as such in the first 10mins and should something be strong then you its a bad game design, etc. overall ill probably enjoy DA II when i can get the complete edition for $20 or so, and enjoy it then, same with any game these days, I get when its cheap or i just borrow games from sheeple friends that buy the newest and greatest steaming pile at $60 beat it day one then are bored of it, lol, now back to using my PS2 emulator to run some older classics


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 6, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yea ive no doubt it will be a great game once the DLC is released and the expansion comes out but ill just wait till then, Dragon Age Origins if you bought it at release and bought all DLC and the expansion = $141 usd i cant see doing that again, so i hope the price drops quick, really want this game just not the abusrd price for the full experience. Altho i really want to see DX11 and what the game has to offer when maxed out,
> 
> So that means Kurgan you better post some kick ass screen shots



Yeah I bought it when it came out, I only bought the one expansion, it was a bit expensive since it was all on PC. I doubt this time around I will be after DLC until it's on sale on Steam for 50% off.



AltecV1 said:


> so with multiple classes and punch of DLC there is replay value.......nice!



Steam sales, it's what makes PC gaming great.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 6, 2011)

So the game is only 59 AUD on steam here in Australia and from our local retailers it would be around 90 AUD for the PC and 108 AUD for the console. 

(http://www.ebgames.com.au/sale-product-1033-home-Dragon-Age-2) 

Big difference here and goes to show how much suffering the Australian gaming community has to go through especially since we still don't have an R18+ rating for games.  

I am considering pre-loading now, I might wait for IGN's review since my preferences matches with their critics if it doesn't seem like the game I will play for long I might wait until steam's end of financial year sale, I know last year they had some crazy deals.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Mar 6, 2011)

MatTheCat said:


> It is such a shame that America is the home of media entertainment and that the Bioware RPG engine and all the games built on it (to please American tastes) are considered the epitomy of RPG gaming.
> 
> I think that every single Bioware RPG that ever existed sucks balls.
> 
> ...



I completely see your logic. I really do. Evil America. 

Are those R's in "boring" rolling when you say them out loud? Please say borrrring , record it, post it.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 6, 2011)

Crusader said:


> They sure do. Why don't you stop buying console games and maybe they'll get the point one day?



lol if I did that I would have nothing to play


----------



## ComradeSader (Mar 6, 2011)

HookeyStreet said:


> lol if I did that I would have nothing to play



Well I would invite you over the PC side, but considering the recent years with all these bloody console ports I'm a bit hesitant myself :shadedshu

OT: I've got DA2 pre-loaded, now hoping, wishing and praying to Jebus/Santa/Easter Bunny that it's half decent and worth my $60..


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 6, 2011)

randomflip said:


> So the game is only 59 AUD on steam here in Australia and from our local retailers it would be around 90 AUD for the PC and 108 AUD for the console.
> 
> (http://www.ebgames.com.au/sale-product-1033-home-Dragon-Age-2)
> 
> ...



Yeah, Marineborns in the UK right now and he's been watching the price, it was equiv of $49.99 the other day, then it dipped even farther, yet its $59.99 here. Odd to see it cheaper around the world than in the US.


----------



## Mr McC (Mar 6, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> i was interested in DAII but with the short campaign and mass amount of DLC to come ill wait till steam has a deal on it 2 years from now for $25 for all of it. really not interesting in $60 game + $40 DLC + $30 expansion again. Still ill be chomping at the bit to have the game till then..



Do you ever get the feeling that developers' marketing departments are oblivious to the global economic situation?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 6, 2011)

Mr McC said:


> Do you ever get the feeling that developers' marketing departments are oblivious to the global economic situation?



Yeah don't give a shit tbh m8


----------



## AsRock (Mar 6, 2011)

Mr McC said:


> Do you ever get the feeling that developers' marketing departments are oblivious to the global economic situation?



And when it don't sell they will blame piracy and not the fast of people not wanting to pay $100+ for a game addon(s) + all the lame DLCs which should of been with the game in the 1st place.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 6, 2011)

AsRock said:


> And when it don't sell they will blame piracy and not the fast of people not wanting to pay $100+ for a game addon(s) + all the lame DLCs which should of been with the game in the 1st place.



Well said m8!  This kind of shit always reminds of the time the Resident Evil 5 multiplayer was on the actual retail disc, yet you still had to pay to unlock it!


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Mar 6, 2011)

I uninstalled DragonAge origins and awakening to give room for other stuff (left the save games though), will I be able to see / interact with the stuff I did back in DoA?


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 6, 2011)

the import save features only takes decisions you made in Dragon Age: Origins into Dragon Age II. if you never completed Dragon Age: Origins you should start a new game without importing a save.


----------



## {uZa}DOA (Mar 6, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> i was interested in DAII but with the short campaign and mass amount of DLC to come ill wait till steam has a deal on it 2 years from now for $25 for all of it. really not interesting in $60 game + $40 DLC + $30 expansion again. Still ill be chomping at the bit to have the game till then..



I couldn't agree more.... $60 bucks + DLC costs.... I loved DA:O but, I'm waiting for the game and DLC for under $60.00 a year+ from now....


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Mar 6, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> the import save features only takes decisions you made in Dragon Age: Origins into Dragon Age II. if you never completed Dragon Age: Origins you should start a new game without importing a save.


Ok so no need to reinstall DAO for the decisions? Is what I was getting at..


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 6, 2011)

no if you beat origins you can use that save game,

i specifically am playing 3 new runs on origins for key changes desicions etc to eventually import into DA II when it drops in price. long as you have a fully completed save game your good to go


----------



## Frizz (Mar 7, 2011)

lol, I've reformatted around 4-5 times since I've finished the first DA:Origins game, I really need to start backing up my saved games


----------



## Praetorian (Mar 7, 2011)

Is it me or that "bear" from that main dude is kinda off.....?


----------



## yogurt_21 (Mar 7, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> i was interested in DAII but with the short campaign and mass amount of DLC to come ill wait till steam has a deal on it 2 years from now for $25 for all of it. really not interesting in $60 game + $40 DLC + $30 expansion again. Still ill be chomping at the bit to have the game till then..



this, 

it's eaxctly what i did with the first one. Waited until DA:O ultimate was released and got all dlc, original campaign and expansion for 30$.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 7, 2011)

apparently to get full high res graphics u have to download an additional graphics pack

http://social.bioware.com/page/da2-patches

HOLY CONSOLE PORT BATMAN...



> This will add the option to enable higher detail replacements for most textures in game. A big difference will be noticed on level art especially.
> 
> Requirements:
> Using high-resolution textures requires a graphics card with at least 1024MB video memory.
> ...




So this sounds like dx11 isnt even available out of the box.. and this patch is basically just plugging that and the missing high res textures in


----------



## Praetorian (Mar 7, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> apparently to get full high res graphics u have to download an additional graphics pack
> 
> http://social.bioware.com/page/da2-patches
> 
> HOLY CONSOLE PORT BATMAN...



What's this $hit man???


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 8, 2011)

Just played the game for a few hours, at lvl 4 with the main character.. And ill just say I'm happy I went the try before buying route. So far despite appearing like a fairly open world game, at the same time its on the rails RPG.

But ill give it a bit more of a shot.


Graphics wise, I have the HD patch installed. And I can safely say I cant play on very high with my system.. which is sad.


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 8, 2011)

thanks for that. I canceled the PC version and ordered the XBOX 360 version.


----------



## erocker (Mar 8, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> Just played the game for a few hours, at lvl 4 with the main character.. And ill just say I'm happy I went the try before buying route. So far despite appearing like a fairly open world game, at the same time its on the rails RPG.
> 
> But ill give it a bit more of a shot.
> 
> ...



Do you have the latest Nvidia beta's installed?


----------



## Praetorian (Mar 8, 2011)

How could you play the game if it's not even released yet?! Am I missing something here?


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 8, 2011)

Praetorian said:


> How could you play the game if it's not even released yet?! Am I missing something here?



all illegal copies are out now :/


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 8, 2011)

erocker said:


> Do you have the latest Nvidia beta's installed?



im runnin 266.77's not sure what the latest is nowadays.

IMO the first game looked better..


----------



## erocker (Mar 8, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> im runnin 266.77's not sure what the latest is nowadays.
> 
> IMO the first game looked better..



On Nvidia's website the latest beta is for DAII.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 8, 2011)

ill try em, cause right now im running on high with no aa or anything just to keep it smooth in combat.


----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 8, 2011)

I've got it but i just couldn't get into the game is in my opinion a dummed down version of WoW i was disapointed


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 8, 2011)

IndigoGoose said:


> I've got it but i just couldn't get into the game is in my opinion a dummed down version of WoW i was disapointed



The game just unlocked like 4 hours ago?


----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 8, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> The game just unlocked like 4 hours ago?



What do you mean locked?
I've had a legal copy for ages


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 8, 2011)

You've had a legal copy of Dragon Age II for ages? Or you mean DA:O? (which this is a DAII thread)


----------



## Praetorian (Mar 8, 2011)

They say March 11 release date here.....


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 8, 2011)

Praetorian said:


> They say March 11 release date here.....



North America - March 8th.
Europe - March 11th.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah, I just played for a bit, only made my character though.


----------



## KainXS (Mar 8, 2011)

just started playing but anyone know of a way to edit a character after you start. . . . . . . .


----------



## Praetorian (Mar 8, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> North America - March 8th.
> Europe - March 11th.



How about Asia?


----------



## Frizz (Mar 8, 2011)

Reviews are out! Looks promising.. Although playing mostly in one area sounds a little off?

http://au.pc.ign.com/articles/115/1154261p1.html


----------



## erocker (Mar 8, 2011)

So has anyone played this game with the "High res pack" on a good system with the latest drivers with any good results?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 8, 2011)

erocker said:


> So has anyone played this game with the "High res pack" on a good system with the latest drivers with any good results?



I played it through the intro, and made my character, frame rates seemed fine, think it might have dipped once.


----------



## Wijkert (Mar 8, 2011)

Playing with the high res pack and fps are between 45-60 (v-sync on, 1920-1200, high res bloom, high res textures, very high detail and 4xAA). Not using AF since that slurps up a lot of fps.

I have another problem though. The game seems to freeze for about 5 secconds every 15 minutes or so. This problem occurs when it transitions between cutscene and normal gameplay. I believe the demo also had these problems although I never played the demo myself. Does anyone else have the freezes?


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 8, 2011)

Game still slightly laggy for me if I use AA. But I can play on very high with those beta drivers.

Problem is, I'm just not having fun playing.


----------



## KainXS (Mar 8, 2011)

well I have tried with 8800GS - Max settings without DX11 and 4aa, its smooth as butter @ 1680x1050

then what I am currently using a 5870 with DX11 and high res textures, runs great with 4aa @ 1920x1200

compared to the first without dX11 enabled I would say this one definitely runs better and looks the same if not better.

it runs good, and i like how they increased the speed of battle but it feels a little too easy now.


----------



## erocker (Mar 8, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> Game still slightly laggy for me if I use AA. But I can play on very high with those beta drivers.
> 
> Problem is, I'm just not having fun playing.



Well, it seems from what others are experiencing with the retail product, your pirated copy is what is at fault. I guess it's good you didn't buy it since you're not having fun.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 8, 2011)

erocker said:


> Well, it seems from what others are experiencing with the retail product, your pirated copy is what is at fault. I guess it's good you didn't buy it since you're not having fun.



Ya problly just a bad crack. But o well, games already uninstalled.


----------



## douglatins (Mar 8, 2011)

erocker said:


> Well, it seems from what others are experiencing with the retail product, your pirated copy is what is at fault. I guess it's good you didn't buy it since you're not having fun.



Actually its not the copy fault, check this out http://www.hardwareheaven.com/revie...d-6990-graphics-card-review-dragon-age-2.html

DA2 sucks in nvidia for some reason, a fix is necessary, and the newer beta drivers didn't help either


----------



## erocker (Mar 8, 2011)

I guess Nvidia has some work to do then. I'll be finding out myself tomorrow when I buy the game.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 8, 2011)

I am paying extremely close attention to USER reviews about this game, I think it's going to be shite, But my flat mate just said that the game has gotten 90% across the board (which is rubbish because i've just looked and the critic reviews vary... a lot) and that because it's Bioware the game will be good anyway. Sometime I really want to punch him in his fanboi face.

I am looking forward to any and all user reviews from you guys.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 8, 2011)

douglatins said:


> Actually its not the copy fault, check this out http://www.hardwareheaven.com/revie...d-6990-graphics-card-review-dragon-age-2.html
> 
> DA2 sucks in nvidia for some reason, a fix is necessary, and the newer beta drivers didn't help either



LOL at the site showing its true fanboy colors and passing off the results as the 6990 being superior cards.. When in reality all that shows is a major problem in that game for nvidia cards.



WhiteLotus said:


> I am looking forward to any and all user reviews from you guys.



And the game is meh, it appears open world choose what you wanna do but in reality your running down narrow paths into predictable enemy groups over and over again. The magic effects look nice but the animations seem a little disjointed at time and the character textures are lacking. My major graphics quip is when the weapons are hovering on the backs of the characters not attached at all.

The game lacks the distinctive starting plot that the first one had, limiting you to a human character in a mage/rogue/warrior spec. 

The story itself is well written but at times its seemed a little.. random? You go off on alot of tangents for random NPC's who know you but have very little story behind them. Overall for a bioware game the storyline is lacking. 

Loot is uninteresting, with a lack of random "epic" drops and alot of "junk". Which is the actual ingame term for 90% of the stuff you'll pick up, it goes in a junk section of your inventory and serves 0 use outside of a few silver.

To summarize the game is a dumbed down console port, not worthy of being the successor to the first game. It would appear that biowares future as a great RPG maker is in question, and if they continue to make console port RPG's I may not even bother pirating their games.


----------



## ComradeSader (Mar 9, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> *To summarize the game is a dumbed down console port*



Well, fuck. 
It still hasn't been released in Aus(on PC) and I'm now considering cancelling my pre-order.. Fml, I wish Steam had the option to sell off games after they get released. But I've payed more for less I suppose. *cough* AvP 2010 *cough*

I might just pirate it, seems pointless giving more money to a dev that's just going to start releasing a bunch of useless console ports, dumbed down for your average 24/7-CoD'er retard. For shame Bioware, for shame.

Meh, back to DA:O and it's pure awesomeness.

PS: Any Aussies notice that when DA2 finally got a release timer on Steam, that the price went up $10USD?


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 9, 2011)

Crusader said:


> Well, fuck.
> It still hasn't been released in Aus(on PC) and I'm now considering cancelling my pre-order.. Fml, I wish Steam had the option to sell off games after they get released. But I've payed more for less I suppose. *cough* AvP 2010 *cough*
> 
> I might just pirate it, seems pointless giving more money to a dev that's just going to start releasing a bunch of useless console ports, dumbed down for your average 24/7-CoD'er retard. For shame Bioware, for shame.
> ...



I thought only Apple does that, $10 for a new feature you never knew you need...


Anyway, I am planning on playing, just not sure if I'll be willing to part ways with that much money for 20 hours of gaming...


----------



## ComradeSader (Mar 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I thought only Apple does that, $10 for a new feature you never knew you need...



It wasn't a new feature, the Store page never even had a release date on it and when they finally added one (two days before release), they jacked up the price to suit the "we have better beaches and hotter women" tax that we Australians have to pay on basically everything


----------



## n-ster (Mar 9, 2011)

Crusader said:


> It wasn't a new feature, the Store page never even had a release date on it and when they finally added one (two days before release), they jacked up the price to suit the "we have better beaches and hotter women" tax that we Australians have to pay on basically everything



If you want, I'll buy it for you (ofc you gotta send me 59.99$ USD by paypal) if it is any cheaper this way


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 9, 2011)

This is a good game, that has a good amount of play time. If you like the classes, and you don't mind the human part, you should have fun. The game play is decently exciting, and the graphics are honestly pretty darn good, even if it is a console port, even without the HD graphic upgrade, it looks far better than DA:O looked on PS3.


----------



## ComradeSader (Mar 9, 2011)

n-ster said:


> If you want, I'll buy it for you (ofc you gotta send me 59.99$ USD by paypal) if it is any cheaper this way



Nah it's fine, I got it last week before the price-up for.. $59.56AUD apparently  And I don't have paypal anyway.




1Kurgan1 said:


> This is a good game, that has a good amount of play time. If you like the classes, and you don't mind the human part, you should have fun. The game play is decently exciting, and the graphics are honestly pretty darn good, even if it is a console port, even without the HD graphic upgrade, it looks far better than DA:O looked on PS3.



Finally a positive review lol. Here's hoping I finish my current DA:O run-through within the next 14 hours. I only recently left Lothering so uh..


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 9, 2011)

well from what ive heard you cant really equip companions as you originally could the story is non existant aka just disjointed quests, hell even one of biowares employees QUIT after 10 years there due in part of the direction DAII was going. I finally broke down and tried the demo, im sorry this game is crap its easy its repetitive and has nothing to offer, Its only good point is its better then most other RPGs released, which isnt enough to shower it with praise, granted ill have to wait and see how the DLC and expansion plays out, along with user created content. but at this point, id have to say id rather look at the sprites of Baldurs Gate and Baldurs Gate 2 and have a real challange and play a real RPG, This new age shit just sucks, if i wanted MASS EFFECT id fucking play mass effect, sigh. Leave it to a company to know what its customers want more then the actual customer themself. Like i really want a dumbed down made for idiots game,  biggest issue with gaming today, trying to please EVERYONE, it never works and just pisses off loyal fans, Why is it RPGs today are either a giant movie or so dumbed down and retarded i might as well just play a regular action game like Devil May Cry and the like.


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 9, 2011)

Have you played the Witcher Reaper and if so, how'd it compare..

Same question to everyone...


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 9, 2011)

The witcher was a far better game for me same simplistic combat but far more entertaining story thus The Witcher is a better RPG in my opinion then DAII as it is currently released


----------



## douglatins (Mar 9, 2011)

I didnt finish the witcher because i spent a long time and still didnt exit the first town, i got bored. But i am interested in W2


----------



## n-ster (Mar 9, 2011)

So I may buy Dragon Age 2 today, will comment on my experience


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Mar 9, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well from what ive heard you cant really equip companions as you originally could the story is non existant aka just disjointed quests, hell even one of biowares employees QUIT after 10 years there due in part of the direction DAII was going. I finally broke down and tried the demo, im sorry this game is crap its easy its repetitive and has nothing to offer, Its only good point is its better then most other RPGs released, which isnt enough to shower it with praise, granted ill have to wait and see how the DLC and expansion plays out, along with user created content. but at this point, id have to say id rather look at the sprites of Baldurs Gate and Baldurs Gate 2 and have a real challange and play a real RPG, This new age shit just sucks, if i wanted MASS EFFECT id fucking play mass effect, sigh. Leave it to a company to know what its customers want more then the actual customer themself. Like i really want a dumbed down made for idiots game,  biggest issue with gaming today, trying to please EVERYONE, it never works and just pisses off loyal fans, Why is it RPGs today are either a giant movie or so dumbed down and retarded i might as well just play a regular action game like Devil May Cry and the like.


----------



## ERazer (Mar 9, 2011)

totally agree with crazy's post

really disappointed with this DA, now im hopingn the next dungeon seige is better


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 9, 2011)

So marks out of 10 guys?


----------



## Wijkert (Mar 9, 2011)

After installing 11.4 the freezing problems I had are gone. So if anybody else has the same problems, I would try 11.4 and see if that helps.

Some websites are giving this game a 9 out of 10. Personaly I am not that negative as some other people that have posted in this thread and would give it a 8 out of 10. It is deffinitly not as good as the first one though.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 9, 2011)

graphics 5/10 with high res pack 7/10 nothing that special Oblivion looks better with the texture mods etc and on a far larger scale so DAII gets no special perks from me there, they also borked the camera no tactical camera. only improvement here over DA:O was the fact that made the Qunari far more interesting and different they have more personality now, thats a good thing, 

story 2/10 disjointed there is no real plot, you do quests it makes you important to the ppl of the town rinse repeat, wait why am i doing this? whats in it for me???? story gets lost in the average run of the mill MMO feeling quests

gameplay 3/10 take DA:O remove the good features and the bad, insert Mass Effect 2 features, strip those down and you have DAII gameplay, Hack and Slash feels more like an action game in slow mo then an RPG, in general remember that guy pushing a boulder up a hill well DA:O is the guy when he succeds, DAII is that guy crushed at the bottom of that hill by said rock.

other: characters feel less inspired and empty, overall just feels like a rushed game to cash in on DA:O success,

this is based off a review of 2 friends who own the game and have gotten close to the end. 1 is on Console the other a fairly shitty PC * Core 2 Duo E8300 8800gts 640mb*, overall neither liked it and it just reinforced my own opinion of the demo and overall of what ive read,

id give the game a 6/10 no before people bitch 8/10 would be great 4/10 would be below average, its slightly above average, its playable sort of enjoyable but theres far BETTER games with better gameplay story and well just about everything, so in general its middle of the road, a bit of good here and there but mostly alot of missed opportunities to be a great game.


----------



## erocker (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm having fun with the game, even though it does have some shortcomings as crazyeyes has emphatically explained.


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 9, 2011)

erocker said:


> I'm having fun with the game, even though it does have some shortcomings as *crazyeyes has emphatically explained*.



I thought he was very subtle 

I'm UK, so I have to wait till Friday to play it (wanky decision that is).  I only just finished the Witcher so I hope i'm not toooo disappointed.

And Reapers talk of oblivion makes me want to go and play that again, with the high res packs.....


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 9, 2011)

yea. i did that today  Qarls Texture Pack 3 + around 120 other mods, i remembered id made a backup of my data drive so i figured why not and loaded it up lol


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm liking this Dragon Age much more than the first. 

So far... 

Graphics are actually a much better improvement then I was expecting (After Patch). 

Performance however is sadly not what I was hoping for. It drops well in the low 20s and feels a bit laggish. I felt this right after installing the High Res Textures pack, which shouldn't be an issue for my card you know? Before the High res Pack it was smooth after It felt sluggish. 

This just doesn't seem right? 

Latest Official Drivers

I'm just playing to play right now, not looking at story line or anything. Spells are nice, gameplay is faster than the first making me more compelled to play than I did in the first one.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 9, 2011)

From the looks of these comments, this game seems to be a piece of epic fail "SIGH" I did play the demo and it was ok, but nothing special to me, graphics were pretty good on the background environments but on the characters themselves they looked average to me and gameplay wise it was pretty mediocre & controls with the constant mouse clicking to attack suck PENIS but should be easily changeable

I still got the first game to play & finish so I might just jump back into DA:O and see what its really like most ppl say its a great game, time for me to find out but what I realy want 

IS.....DIII


----------



## erocker (Mar 9, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> From the looks of these comments, this game seems to be a piece of epic fail "SIGH" I did play the demo and it was ok, but nothing special to me, graphics were pretty good on the background environments but on the characters themselves they looked average to me and gameplay wise it was pretty mediocre & controls with the constant mouse clicking to attack suck PENIS but should be easily changeable
> 
> I still got the first game to play & finish so I might just jump back into DA:O and see what its really like most ppl say its a great game, time for me to find out but what I realy want
> 
> IS.....DIII



One member seems to want to turn this game into an epic fail, which it is not. Good fun to play and once you get through the initial opening part of the game it gets much better.


----------



## alucasa (Mar 9, 2011)

No problem whatsoever with DA2 steam version on my PC.

But dang, the game lacks depth and purpose. I miss DA origins. Class diversity is completely gone also.


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 9, 2011)

Giant Bomb 1 hour quick look showing the PC and XBOX 360.

http://www.giantbomb.com/quick-look-dragon-age-ii/17-3884/


----------



## Frizz (Mar 9, 2011)

The game is good so far, but I'll see if it is the same Dragon Age that took sleep outta my daily routine and vocab.


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 9, 2011)

from the quick look i'm digging Dragon Age II. picking up my copy this weekend.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 9, 2011)

Right and just to confirm with anyone, the game works as intended right out of the box so no issues with performance here.


----------



## ShogoXT (Mar 10, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> I'm liking this Dragon Age much more than the first.
> 
> So far...
> 
> ...



I have had major performance slowdowns as well. It will be smooth one moment then just completely stop. Really uneven.

Turned off SSAO and blur to compensate.


----------



## douglatins (Mar 10, 2011)

Anyone with a nvidia card playing this? Is it sucking fiercely?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 10, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> From the looks of these comments, this game seems to be a piece of epic fail "SIGH" I did play the demo and it was ok, but nothing special to me, graphics were pretty good on the background environments but on the characters themselves they looked average to me and gameplay wise it was pretty mediocre & controls with the constant mouse clicking to attack suck PENIS but should be easily changeable
> 
> I still got the first game to play & finish so I might just jump back into DA:O and see what its really like most ppl say its a great game, time for me to find out but what I realy want
> 
> IS.....DIII



The game is fine, no it's not the best RPG on earth, but it is a good game. And should provide some good entertainment.


----------



## erocker (Mar 10, 2011)

douglatins said:


> Anyone with a nvidia card playing this? Is it sucking fiercely?



Yes frames are low. Nvidia is working on a new driver for it. Should be out soon.


----------



## alucasa (Mar 10, 2011)

douglatins said:


> Anyone with a nvidia card playing this? Is it sucking fiercely?



I got EVGA Geforce 460 GTX 1GB SSC+. I can't play with extra high texture with any kind of AA, so it sucks, but I am not complaining.

Edit : High res texture enabled.


----------



## KainXS (Mar 10, 2011)

I tried a 8800GS and had no problem but I tried my 460 and its . . . . .not good, 5870 plays it good though.

looks like a DX11 problem


----------



## Mussels (Mar 10, 2011)

just got this and enjoying it.

ATI users should update to the cat 11.4 preview drivers, it fixes alt tab and various other issues with DX11 on 5K cards.


one funny thing however, in a conversation with bethany she accidentally had the mothers hands - old, wrinkly and weird. looked very odd.


I'm running DX11, high res texture + 2xAA


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Mar 10, 2011)

D3D11 very high on GTX570 is utterly unplayable. D3D11 High(D3D10) plays ok but glitches everywhere. D3D9 (forced) medium butter-smooth and glitch-free.

This is the first D3D11 game/benchmark I have such a bad experience with.

Worst bolt-on D3D11 routine to date or huge nvidia driver screw-up?


----------



## ctrain (Mar 10, 2011)

DX11 performance is fucking abysmal on my GTX 260. DX11 at LOWER settings than DX9 is like 1/3rd the framerate. I have the latest beta driver. I dunno if it's nvidia's fault or the DX11 path really just is that bad.

Also the content reuse in this game is insane. There's so little variety.

Dragon Age 1 had you going to all kinds of places... here you're just in the same town start to finish. It's not particularly big either or interesting after the 400th random quest of helping some dipshit do something that probably involves GUGHHGH BLOOD MAGES or something dumb.


It's not a bad game, they streamlined some shit which was good... but they kind of overdid it and shot straight into the DUMBING STUFF DOWN territory.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 10, 2011)

Only issue I've run into so far is the audio, the voices are too soft so I have had to adjust the volume which is a bit of a pain.


----------



## ShogoXT (Mar 10, 2011)

ctrain said:


> DX11 performance is fucking abysmal on my GTX 260. DX11 at LOWER settings than DX9 is like 1/3rd the framerate. I have the latest beta driver. I dunno if it's nvidia's fault or the DX11 path really just is that bad.
> 
> Also the content reuse in this game is insane. There's so little variety.
> 
> ...



GTX 260 is DirectX10 , not 11. Probably should just keep it on DX9 anyway.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 10, 2011)

DX11 runs great here, so i say driver issues on the nvidia side of things. Then again, i needed beta ATI drivers to get it working so nice here.


and yes, i noticed voices are too soft, but everything else is just fine as well, on a 5.1 setup. had to turn on subtitles.


----------



## ctrain (Mar 10, 2011)

ShogoXT said:


> GTX 260 is DirectX10 , not 11. Probably should just keep it on DX9 anyway.



I know, there's a fallback for DX10 hardware.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 10, 2011)

Minor issues never stop PC gamers

So who wants to shout me this game


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 10, 2011)

Mussels said:


> DX11 runs great here, so i say driver issues on the nvidia side of things. Then again, i needed beta ATI drivers to get it working so nice here.
> 
> 
> and yes, i noticed voices are too soft, but everything else is just fine as well, on a 5.1 setup. had to turn on subtitles.



Hooray unbanned finally..


But ya, theirs alot of bitching on nvidia forums about the awful performance people are seeing. Theirs apparently a beta out for 580's only that fix the issue for them. But everyone else is screwed for now.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 10, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> Hooray unbanned finally..
> 
> 
> But ya, theirs alot of bitching on nvidia forums about the awful performance people are seeing. Theirs apparently a beta out for 580's only that fix the issue for them. But everyone else is screwed for now.



try and stay sober this time 



so its ATI and 580's who are fine, but other nvidia users are stuck on DX9?


oh well, inb4 an nvidia fanboy tries to rant on about superior drivers, and then stops to think about it


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Mar 10, 2011)

Mussels said:


> oh well, inb4 an nvidia fanboy tries to rant on about superior drivers, and then stops to think about it


way ahead of you. ever since 1999



ctrain said:


> DX11 performance is fucking abysmal on my GTX 260. DX11 at LOWER settings than DX9 is like 1/3rd the framerate. I have the latest beta driver. I dunno if it's nvidia's fault or the DX11 path really just is that bad.


The fact that you can select dx11 in the options on your 260 is mindboggling to me o_0


----------



## Over_Lord (Mar 10, 2011)

FOr optimal DX11 settings,

Use High, 2xAA, 8xAF and all those DX11 fancy options disabled.

Running 60fps(some drops to around 48) on my rig


DX9 runs breezy on a mobility HD5650 too


----------



## AltecV1 (Mar 10, 2011)

wow so many people dont understand that DX11 is backward compatible with DX10 hardware


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 10, 2011)

thunderising said:


> FOr optimal DX11 settings,
> 
> Use High, 2xAA, 8xAF and all those DX11 fancy options disabled.
> 
> ...



Optimal? maybe for your card. 



AltecV1 said:


> wow so many people dont understand that DX11 is backward compatible with DX10 hardware



Haha beat me too it.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 10, 2011)

randomflip said:


> Only issue I've run into so far is the audio, the voices are too soft so I have had to adjust the volume which is a bit of a pain.



This bothers the crap out of me, not because I have issues with it. But my freaking fiancee playing, voices quiet, she cranks the sound, then she starts a battle and it feels like I'm standing right there being swept, I have to yell at her every time to turn it down, then I tell here to turn down the effect sounds, but she never does.... 



Mussels said:


> DX11 runs great here, so i say driver issues on the nvidia side of things. Then again, i needed beta ATI drivers to get it working so nice here.



It's running good for me on 11.2's, but maybe I will try 11.4's.


----------



## ctrain (Mar 10, 2011)

DX11 seems dandy on my buddies 4850. Guess it's down to drivers.

This is a reasonably high profile game, dunno how Nvidia let this one slip through...


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 10, 2011)

I found this if anyone is interested even though its on the PS3 Infinite XP anyone

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wjx2Q1HKqaI&feature=player_embedded


----------



## erocker (Mar 10, 2011)

ctrain said:


> DX11 seems dandy on my buddies 4850. Guess it's down to drivers.
> 
> This is a reasonably high profile game, dunno how Nvidia let this one slip through...



Except it's actually running in DX9 since it's impossible for a 4850 to run DX11.


----------



## AltecV1 (Mar 10, 2011)

erocker said:


> Except it's actually running in DX9 since it's impossible for a 4850 to run DX11.



 NO!!!


----------



## Mussels (Mar 11, 2011)

erocker said:


> Except it's actually running in DX9 since it's impossible for a 4850 to run DX11.



silly bugger Erocker... if you run the DX11 codepath on DX10 hardware, it drops down to 10, disabling some features along the way.




I've been told that nvidia users should:

Use the latest beta drivers
rename the exe to Metro2033
Disable all DX11 effects except high res textures

and it should run fine for now.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 11, 2011)

Enchantment...? ENCHANTMENT!


----------



## erocker (Mar 11, 2011)

Mussels said:


> silly bugger Erocker... if you run the DX11 codepath on DX10 hardware, it drops down to 10, disabling some features along the way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There is no DX10 in the game.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 11, 2011)

erocker said:


> There is no DX10 in the game.



brb, screenshot time.









like many other titles, you run DX11 and it has a fallback for DX10 hardware. that screenshot doesnt show it very well, but i had 'high' highlighted at the time


----------



## overclocker (Mar 11, 2011)

Playing the game on med settings and rez at 1920x1200 and getting great fps, can play at high setting at 1920x1200 but then i get the odd lag so...


----------



## Frizz (Mar 11, 2011)

Anyone else think that Anders is one overpowered mofo? 

Playing it on hard at the moment..


----------



## douglatins (Mar 11, 2011)

Mussels said:


> silly bugger Erocker... if you run the DX11 codepath on DX10 hardware, it drops down to 10, disabling some features along the way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SORCERY! ASUDhAUSD LOL. I actually understand it, but its funny nonetheless


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 11, 2011)

Pfft.

Just played with my shiny GTX 580 and suffering like all other NV owners i guess.  Will not play again till it's sorted.....


----------



## erocker (Mar 11, 2011)

Well... some news.

http://www.shacknews.com/article/67790/dragon-age-2-bug-fixes

I'm glad to hear that it is reported they are actually working with Nvidia _and_ AMD to fix the bugs, performance issues and driver issues.


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 11, 2011)

I decided to play in DX9 instead.  Ultra smooth in very high settings with texture pack installed.  Game seems more consoley than DA.  But it's at least something to tide me over.


----------



## Frick (Mar 11, 2011)

You seen this?

http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/2011/03/forum-user-gets-banned-loses-access-to-dragon-age-ii.ars

The guy said something on the forums resulting in a 72 hours ban. During that time he also was unable to play the game. Good times.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 11, 2011)

the54thvoid said:


> I decided to play in DX9 instead.  Ultra smooth in very high settings with texture pack installed.  Game seems more consoley than DA.  But it's at least something to tide me over.



ya cant play dx9 with very high enabled.


HA

http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/...-hated-securom-despite-previous-ea-claims.ars

EA sneaking in Securom... this game just fails more and more


----------



## AltecV1 (Mar 11, 2011)

game took 29 h to beat(skipped 3 missions: 2 scavenging missions and 1 bugged rescue mission)  just like ME2 this is a VERY disappointing game!

PS:someone has removed my hawsome(  ) signature, i bet it was that damn Erocker again


----------



## GSquadron (Mar 11, 2011)

My dragon age II always gets stucked at the end of the tutorial in the loading screen when the mage comes... I don't get it why
Anyone help me pls


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 11, 2011)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> My dragon age II always gets stucked at the end of the tutorial in the loading screen when the mage comes... I don't get it why
> Anyone help me pls



Not to be a dick but maybe because your system specs


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 11, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> Not to be a dick but maybe because your system specs



^^

PC Minimum:
OS: Windows XP with SP3, Windows Vista with SP2, or Windows 7
CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo (or equivalent) running at 1.8 GHz or greater
CPU: AMD Athlon 64 X2 (or equivalent) running at 1.8 GHz or greater
RAM: 1 GB (1.5 GB Vista and Windows 7)
Video: ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro 256 MB
Video: NVIDIA GeForce 7900 GS 256 MB cards
Disc Drive: DVD ROM drive required
Hard Drive: 7 GB
Sound: Direct X 9.0c Compatible Sound Card Windows Experience Index: 4.5


I'm surprised your game starts


----------



## douglatins (Mar 12, 2011)

Well i can't see any difference between high and very hifh except shadows, so high it is until all is fixed


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 12, 2011)

The amount of bashing and hate this game is getting on EA's and biowares forums is epic.. It's fully deserved too IMO. Bioware definitely screwed the pooch on this one. 

Still dumbfounded at the scores review sites gave this
http://www.metacritic.com/game/pc/dragon-age-ii

compare the user score to the "expert" review sites.

This review is all about [sheen]WINNING[/sheen]


> While I would like to create a long, fully elaborated review on the game to explain the core features and everything in depth, I honestly cannot, as the game is without much merit whatsoever. The combat took a system which felt unrefined in DA:O and rather that improving it and making it better, just completely ruined it to make a system without thought or challenge. Unless you're on hard mode, there is nothing to discuss as far as combat goes, you may as well be watching a film. For which matter, the story is far, far below Bioware's standards. Ploddingly written with a conversation wheel that not only dumbs down decisions to their smallest parts with "GOOD BAD SILLY"~esque replies, but are poorly written as they are. Voice acting is a nice touch, however, though it's frequently done without emotion. I'd like to write more on the game, but after a mere few hours with it I honestly have no drive to play it any more. That didn't happen until Orzammar with DA:O. Graphics are an utter trainwreck. I'm not even going to go into this. Game outright bugs out, runs horribly or doesn't run at all, despite looking awful WITH an optional HD fix. Utterly pathetic showing on PC. If you want the game, do not buy it now. Wait for a sale or a GOTY version with a reduced pricetag. Putting out a game that's blatantly this unfinished and rushed in a year that has many, many blockbuster titles that look stellar is quite frankly a ludicrious move, and Bioware have proven in the past that they are better than this tripe.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 12, 2011)

that guys comments about graphics and problems are related to nvidia and their drivers, not the games fault. it runs flawlessly here on ATI.

i personally like the simplified combat, as i found it a royal pain in the ass to have to set up extremely complicated tactics to even pass 'easy' battles.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 12, 2011)

Mussels said:


> that guys comments about graphics and problems are related to nvidia and their drivers, not the games fault. it runs flawlessly here on ATI.



it may run good, but the game still isnt good by bioware PC rpg standards


----------



## Mussels (Mar 12, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> it may run good, but the game still isnt good by bioware PC rpg standards



i merely wanted to seperate the complaints into two, as some of them are not biowares or the games fault.


personally, i find the game fun. i disagree with many of the complaints.


----------



## overclocker (Mar 12, 2011)

Just beat the game  I didn't want it to end! but I did not like how you had to stay in such a small area. The first game let you go all over the world. I still liked the game a lot, but expected more :S


----------



## ctrain (Mar 12, 2011)

The new combat is definitely more fun to handle, it's nice not having to pause every 3 seconds to make sure everything is going perfectly so you don't wipe.

Granted you still have to take absolute control in major boss battles but that's to be expected. The boss in the underground was one of the most fun fights of the game.


----------



## ComradeSader (Mar 12, 2011)

Just finished DA:O again as a two handed warrior, jumped straight into DA2 as the same, and jesus wtf christ. In DA:O, wielding a two handed sword was a challenge for the character, those bloody things weigh a ton and the animations for it showed that.
In DA2, it's as if everyone is on steroids(or have been taken from an anime) since wielding a two hander in this, is equivalent to wielding a fucking steak knife. Throwing it around with no effort is just stupid.

I've only gotten up to Kirkwall so I don't have much else to say, but I predict by the end of this I'll be calling it the "ArcaniA of Dragon Age". Or simply just Mass Effect 2, either or.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 12, 2011)

About half way through, so far it has been simplified quite a bit to appeal to the masses but despite that it is still a good game, I've had zero issues so far except for the voices being a tad soft.

Awesome game, but yeah the two main things I guess that is having fans of the first complain about the new one is the simplified battle system and questing in a smaller scale as in the new areas aren't as epic as the first. Personally being a big fan of the first game, I have no complaints with the change as you can still pull off some great strategies in the game. It is possible to dodge boss hits with your tank in real time and you're able to kite them around also crowd control is still present, the longest battle I've had so far lasted around 5-10 minutes which is quite long lol. 

The areas while they still do vary, imo it doesn't touch the epic locations of the first game. I am hoping they expand the areas with the DLCs and bring back some of the old eg. Elven Alienage, Ozrammar and Soldier's Peak


----------



## Over_Lord (Mar 12, 2011)

dumbed down game


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 12, 2011)

Some people just dig too hard. I agree with Mussels, also, the story is ok, but I like the decisions you have to make, they make you sit and think, kinda the same feeling I got when deciding to nuke Megaton. I like changing game worlds, it's a heavy decision.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 12, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Some people just dig too hard. I agree with Mussels, also, the story is ok, but I like the decisions you have to make, they make you sit and think, kinda the same feeling I got when deciding to nuke Megaton. I like changing game worlds, it's a heavy decision.



i like how the consequences for the actions arent always obvious. taking the goody two shoes approach results in everyone you saved murdering each other, often enough XD


----------



## AnaMaria81 (Mar 12, 2011)

Just wanted to ask something. I'm running the game with all details at max, except for AA=4x and AF=8x, but sometimes when cinematic dialogs occur, the game stutters really bad, going to like 4-5 fps, even less.
Running a 5870 here on DX11, with latest 11.4 preview driver.
tnks.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 12, 2011)

AnaMaria81 said:


> Just wanted to ask something. I'm running the game with all details at max, except for AA=4x and AF=8x, but sometimes when cinematic dialogs occur, the game stutters really but, going to like 4-5 fps, even less.
> Running a 5870 here on DX11, with latest 11.4 preview driver.
> tnks.



i suggest defragging.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 12, 2011)

Overall census of this game appears to be into two things:
1) if you liked Mass effect 2, you will like this game as you will feel they took all the best bits out of that game and merged it seamlessly with Dragon Age, to create a wonder game.
2) if you liked Dragon Age, you will not like this game as you feel they have taken all the worse bits of Mass Effect and then merged them with all the worse bits of Dragon Age to create a game that doesn't do anything for you.

However I do agree with the post about reviews, there is a serious problem right there. Bioware have even admitted that they are surprised about the review scores, expecting 90's and getting 80's by the professional critics has put them on the back foot. The user reviews are, as well, diabolical. I don't bother reading 1/2 or 9/10 grade reviews as they are not reviews just fanboi/pissed of children, but an average user review of 3.9 compared to an average critic review of 8.whatever, well something there is very wrong. 
Why are critics so scared of actually doing their job? Why don't they ever give a bad score to anything? Kinda embarrassing when for them when there is this much of a difference.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 12, 2011)

half the problems people have with the game is that it lags like crap in DX10/11, because they never updated their drivers.

the rest is people who would never have been happy.


----------



## Over_Lord (Mar 12, 2011)

AnaMaria81 said:


> Just wanted to ask something. I'm running the game with all details at max, except for AA=4x and AF=8x, but sometimes when cinematic dialogs occur, the game stutters really bad, going to like 4-5 fps, even less.
> Running a 5870 here on DX11, with latest 11.4 preview driver.
> tnks.



change the settings from very high to high, you'll be done to 60fps


----------



## AnaMaria81 (Mar 12, 2011)

thunderising said:


> change the settings from very high to high, you'll be done to 60fps



ok. But how much detail am I going to lose? I mean even with that High-texture pack, the texture on weapons, cloth and stuff still doesn't look that good specially when viewed close.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 12, 2011)

AnaMaria81 said:


> ok. But how much detail am I going to lose? I mean even with that High-texture pack, the texture on weapons, cloth and stuff still doesn't look that good specially when viewed close.



high is DX10, very high is 11.


as for the textures... yeah, even very high aint that fantastic on some models.


----------



## GSquadron (Mar 12, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> ^^
> 
> PC Minimum:
> OS: Windows XP with SP3, Windows Vista with SP2, or Windows 7
> ...


The game runs in 40 fps man it is not the system specs the problem
Bear in mind that i play it with minimum options


----------



## Mussels (Mar 12, 2011)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> The game runs in 40 fps man it is not the system specs the problem
> Bear in mind that i play it with minimum options



performance isnt everything. one example i recall from the past, was that CoD4 required an athlon 64 3000+ - people with athlon XP 3000+ and 3200+ raged when the game didnt run for them, even when they had 'enough performance'

it was the features of the CPU that mattered (SSE2 i think), and not the performance. it could be similar for you, but unlikely since your game actually starts.


----------



## AnaMaria81 (Mar 12, 2011)

Mussels said:


> high is DX10, very high is 11.
> 
> 
> as for the textures... yeah, even very high aint that fantastic on some models.



I've check on the Bioware forum and you actually lose A LOT of s. effects from DX10 to DX11, like tessellation, some more dynamic lighting and shadowing specially on spells, diffusion and depth of field, advanced blurring, etc..., just to quote a few only available in DX11...


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Mar 12, 2011)

Broken game is broken. Just how the fuck did that slip through QA?


http://social.bioware.com/forum/Dra...known-issues-and-driver-update-6420212-1.html


----------



## GSquadron (Mar 12, 2011)

The new patch 1.01 fixes all the problems


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 12, 2011)

Mussels said:


> half the problems people have with the game is that it lags like crap in DX10/11, because they never updated their drivers.
> 
> the rest is people who would never have been happy.


It's running fine for me on my HD5870 (Catalyst 10.11) with DX11 enabled.  I am running 1.00.  I should mention the game CTD'd 3 times during the tutorial but no crashes since then.


----------



## KainXS (Mar 12, 2011)

I only have a problem when gaming with my GS, the game will freeze and drop from like 60fps on high to like less than 1 fps for a few seconds(I think its running out of memory) but 5870 runs the game good besides some stutter.

is there anyway to keep bethany

haven't tried the new patch though


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 12, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> ya cant play dx9 with very high enabled.
> 
> 
> HA



Was about to argue with you, took a screenie of the config page where DX9 is highlighted and High Res is 'Enabled'.  Went into game and checked video - you're wrong actually.  DX9 only allows up to medium!!!!!  Not even high, let alone very high.  :shadedshu

Still, it looks good enough at 1920x1200 so i'm not complaining.  When they patch it I'll appreciate it even more.  I know you seem to despise the game but it's not too bad.  it has the same linearity when you are on certain area (not very free roaming) as DA had.

Oblivion it's not.  
Shit?  Nah, not that either.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 12, 2011)

I agree, it is a true sequel to DAO.  If you didn't like DAO, you won't like DA2.  I just don't like how they changed the apperance of some characters drastically like the Witch of the Wilds.  I also don't like how they changed some of the voice overs, especially Anders.  All the Dalish elves have an irish accent and it just doesn't jive right too.  They should have stuck with the same template for voice acting on the second as they did the first.  They got it spot on in the first.


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 12, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I agree, it is a true sequel to DAO.  If you didn't like DAO, you won't like DA2.  I just don't like how they changed the apperance of some characters drastically like the Witch of the Wilds. ...



I think she's kinda hot in a mature sort of way.  How many grannies have a body like hers?


----------



## KainXS (Mar 12, 2011)

yea, id opt for a paper bag over the head . . . . . lol


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 12, 2011)

the54thvoid said:


> I think she's kinda hot in a mature sort of way.  How many grannies have a body like hers?


How can she go from that, to plainly dressed, to that again?  She doesn't exactly look or act crazy like she did in the first.  I suppose Morrigan had to upstage her in DAO when she really didn't need to in DA2.  But still, that change was completely unexpected and uncalled for.  It damages congruency.  The more they change about a character from one game to the next, the less you believe they are, in fact, the same character.


----------



## AnaMaria81 (Mar 12, 2011)

I find those characters Qunari really boring and flat. And what's with the horns?!


----------



## AltecV1 (Mar 12, 2011)

i guess all the women died somehow and only men survived.....with their goats  i hate this game its so fu.king stupid


----------



## erocker (Mar 12, 2011)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> The new patch 1.01 fixes all the problems



There is no official 1.01 patch.


----------



## GSquadron (Mar 12, 2011)

This is a beta patch man:
http://social.bioware.com/forum/1/topic/300/index/6482838


----------



## erocker (Mar 12, 2011)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> This is a beta patch man:
> http://social.bioware.com/forum/1/topic/300/index/6482838



Well hot dang! Thanks much!

Crap, doesn't work with the Steam version.. Oh well.


----------



## GSquadron (Mar 12, 2011)

wait.... don't tell me you had problems with the game too


----------



## erocker (Mar 12, 2011)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> wait.... don't tell me you had problems with the game too



Um.. everyone with Nvidia cards are having problems with DX11. Nvidia is currently working on their drivers for the game. I can play in DX9 and get 100fps+. DX11, like every other Nvidia user, I get 20-30fps.


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 12, 2011)

That patch isn't for gfx.  It's for other issues such as cpu utilisation i believe.


----------



## erocker (Mar 12, 2011)

the54thvoid said:


> That patch isn't for gfx.  It's for other issues such as cpu utilisation i believe.



Oh.. Yeah and savegames and things like that apparently. I'm having no issues there.


----------



## AltecV1 (Mar 12, 2011)

silly nvidia users trying do play games,dont you know nvidia is only good for benchmarks


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 12, 2011)

Highly amusing i switch back to NV in the past few months and one of th emore anticipated games is let down by driver development from the green team. Lolz.

I'm running dx11 now on the 267.24 beta drivers and the fps is 'acceptable' with very high res.  My GPU use is about 40%.  Once the driver is sorted, that'll be a massive increase in fps.



> silly nvidia users trying do play games,dont you know nvidia is only good for benchmarks



Yeah... and mostly all AAA games. One exception to the rule and we're all wearing red tinted glasses.


----------



## GSquadron (Mar 12, 2011)

Even Ati has problems in Dragon Age 2
Are not the cards with these problems, but the stupid Bioware programmers which pushed the launch
IT IS NOT THE GFX
it is the game. They launched the game as soon as 6990 got out.
The patches will fix it, but after some days


----------



## KainXS (Mar 12, 2011)

> # Fixed save game issues on single core machines
> 
> # Fixed game asking for non-existent drives
> 
> ...


:\

seriously, single core isn't even the minimum system req, I haven't had one of those issues only bad fps every now and then.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 12, 2011)

AnaMaria81 said:


> I find those characters Qunari really boring and flat. And what's with the horns?!


Just saw my first Qunari up close.  Epic fail there too.  You can't introduce a race as one thing then completely change it.  That's bullshit.


----------



## GSquadron (Mar 12, 2011)

The fps will be "fixed" when the official one comes out
that one was just a beta, cuz rarely you see people with single cores playing this game


----------



## alucasa (Mar 12, 2011)

I completed my first play as a mage.

A short game. It took me about 28 hours at a rather slow pace, doing all side quests. My second play, if there is going to be any, will probably less than 15 hours to complete.

After completing the game, I cannot help to think that Dragon Age 2 is a stepping stone, or prologue, for something bigger. 
I even think that Dragon Age : Origin was a stepping stone

The ending mentions that both heroes are gone if you use pre-built default history during character creation. I had a feeling that they (bioware) is trying to create something truly epic as it all break loose, like Mass Effect series.

P.S. Something sad about the game length... because Drakensang : River of time took me 48 hours to complete... Dragon Age 2 had a better plot tho.


----------



## ComradeSader (Mar 13, 2011)

Waves of reinforcements for almost EVERY battle - Which moron at Bioware thought up that idea? And said reinforcements dropping down off three story buildings(these are humans btw) or cliff-faces... really? This is no Dragon Age game, just some shit ass 'Action/Adventure' with the same name. I highly doubt I'll play this twice. (yes I'll finish just because of the name-sake)


----------



## AnaMaria81 (Mar 14, 2011)

So when is the game finish?? After I came from the Roads, I had another million of those boring missions.....


----------



## GSquadron (Mar 14, 2011)

I am pretty sure if the third comes out all you people taunting the game will buy it for sure


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 14, 2011)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> I am pretty sure if the third comes out all you people taunting the game will buy it for sure



Depends on how good the impression of the third one is. If they switched back to DA:O style probably you will get lots of fans again. If they are still pushing towards a DAII, then they are going to lose fans. I heard from somewhere (might be here) that DAII was a rush job due to some asshats up the barking order, hence could not be as good as it should.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 14, 2011)

meh i wont buy it DAII killed the series for me, you know its bad when a project Lead for Dragon Age quits after 10 years at bioware, due to the direction the game took during development, And for voicing his opinion they shoe horned him into a dead end project that would never see the light of day. lol even if DA III went back to the DA:O style the damage is done at least for me.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 14, 2011)

I've finished the game, twas good fun. 

As Alucasa has mentioned I can't help but think that this game is just a setup for something much bigger. 



Spoiler



Both the hero of ferelden in the first game and the champion of kirkwall in the second are missing and Leilana seems bent on finding them.



Most of the quests and main plots barely contributed to the plot of Dragon Age, you live the life of the champion nothing epic... until the end where your character is made to have an impact on the whole world through a choice.

The quests are fillers, more than half the game is a filler. 



Spoiler



After Act 1 you can definitely skip to Act 3 where you fight Meredith and you'd still be safe from missing out on the main plot


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 14, 2011)

lol DAII is basically a Shonen Jump anime in RPG form lol filler upon FIller with 5 mins of something worth while lol


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Mar 14, 2011)

This game does not feel 'Bioware-ish' at all.. in anycase, I already pre ordered mine prior to the demo and the reviews.. am playing it in nightmare difficulty just to make things interesting, and since because nightmare is an option in the game that was included with the features that I my money bought.


----------



## AnaMaria81 (Mar 14, 2011)

Except making the monsters die harder, any other difference from the other difficulty levels?


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Mar 14, 2011)

AnaMaria81 said:


> Except making the monsters die harder, any other difference from the other difficulty levels?



Im not sure.. I havent played normal yet. Do they use health potion in normal? Kinda hard first time, but then all you do everytime is runaway from the mob, let them chase you around a corner then AoE their face. Spell combo-ing becomes a must and forces you to utilize it given the chance. And forces you to prioritize it (having a spell combo) on builds as well.



Aleksander Dishnica said:


> The fps will be "fixed" when the official one comes out
> that one was just a beta, cuz rarely you see people with single cores playing this game


Very mcuh.. that is why its kind of infuriating why do they prioritize in fixing this (single core solution).


----------



## Krony (Mar 14, 2011)

All i noticed in harder difficulties was more waves of more mobs with more hp


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 14, 2011)

I finished the game my first time and clocked in at just over 38 hours on easy.  Judging by the achivements, I missed some pretty major things like the "Undying Terror."

My complaints:
-No mention of Morrigan, anywhere.  They bring back the Witch of the Wilds but don't make it clear to what end.  I suspect Morrigan's child has to grow up before the plot can mostly be about him/her.  For that, it is excusable and, surprisingly, I'm not all that disappointed about it.
-I previously mentioned how they screwed up in some areas of voice acting.  It is pretty minor though.
-The blantant recycling of the same "sets"--they just lock off doors here and there to try to make you forget it's all the same.  Doesn't work.

Overall, it is a good game and a good sequel.  I see at least one more play-through in it.  Most likely, there are two + a quick run through the intro of the other 3 starting stories.


----------



## GSquadron (Mar 14, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I finished the game my first time and clocked in at just over 38 hours on easy.  Judging by the achivements, I missed some pretty major things like the "Undying Terror."
> 
> My complaints:
> -No mention of Morrigan, anywhere.  They bring back the Witch of the Wilds but don't make it clear to what end.  I suspect Morrigan's child has to grow up before the plot can mostly be about him/her.  For that, it is excusable and, surprisingly, I'm not all that disappointed about it.
> ...



Morrigan is mentioned up the mountain when you help the which and i have played just 1 hour


----------



## Krony (Mar 14, 2011)

I think that is her only mention tho, and certainly no appearance.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Mar 14, 2011)

Nvidia GeForce Forceware 267.46 <click here for link>



> This driver package supports GeForce 6, 7, 8, 9, 100, 200, 300, 400, and 500-series desktop GPUs as well as ION desktop GPUs.
> 
> Adds 3D Vision support for Bulletstorm.
> 
> ...


----------



## erocker (Mar 14, 2011)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> Nvidia GeForce Forceware 267.46 <click here for link>



If you haven't installed them yet, don't bother. They do nothing for Dragon Age II over the current beta's currently listed on Nvidia's site.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 15, 2011)

I had tons of CTDs when running on Very High.  I finally got tired of it when it CTD'd during the High Dragon battle about 3 times (almost killed him one of those times too when it happened).  I put it to Low and it hasn't crashed again.  To be honest, it really doesn't even look much different either.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 15, 2011)

There is a bit of a memory leak with the game I think, I played for hours yesterday and for some reason the game dipped to an unplayable FPS namely 5-10 fps... Was solved easily by a reboot though.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Mar 15, 2011)

erocker said:


> If you haven't installed them yet, don't bother. They do nothing for Dragon Age II over the current beta's currently listed on Nvidia's site.


Really? Oh well


----------



## Mussels (Mar 15, 2011)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> Really? Oh well



if you DONT have the betas, time to upgrade.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Mar 15, 2011)

Mussels said:


> if you DONT have the betas, time to upgrade.


Teh betas. I dont has em

Ive the 267.24, which reportedly fixed the DA2 issues prior to installing DA2. Current betas listed on their site. Senior Moderator saved me some time from downloading em 267.46


----------



## AnaMaria81 (Mar 16, 2011)

DA2 is really long.....I spend more time reading the lore than actual play.


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 16, 2011)

AnaMaria81 said:


> DA2 is really long.....I spend more time reading the lore than actual play.



I spend more time kicking @$$ than doing anything else. Maybe you would like to try skipping the lore?


----------



## AnaMaria81 (Mar 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I spend more time kicking @$$ than doing anything else. Maybe you would like to try skipping the lore?



Then you are not understand a thing from the story of D.A. universe... 
I like to play those games like I'm reading a good book. I bet you don't even know what the title means if you didn't read all those stuff from codecs...


----------



## alucasa (Mar 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I spend more time kicking @$$ than doing anything else. Maybe you would like to try skipping the lore?



The point of RPG is not having fun from kicking and slashing. The joy of RPG comes from understanding the world you are virtually in, understanding characters' motives and their backgrounds, and finally understanding what is happening to the world you are set in.

RPG = Role playing game.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 16, 2011)

alucasa said:


> The point of RPG is not having fun from kicking and slashing. The joy of RPG comes from understanding the world you are virtually in, understanding characters' motives and their backgrounds, and finally understanding what is happening to the world you are set in.
> 
> RPG = Role playing game.



I enjoy the killing big bad things most.


----------



## Nailezs (Mar 16, 2011)

im all for sticking one of mmy 2 swords into the chrst of some beastie. i have to make myself have the patience to read the lore. i enjoy the lore, im just impatient.


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 17, 2011)

alucasa said:


> The point of RPG is not having fun from kicking and slashing. The joy of RPG comes from understanding the world you are virtually in, understanding characters' motives and their backgrounds, and finally understanding what is happening to the world you are set in.
> 
> RPG = Role playing game.





Nailezs said:


> im all for sticking one of mmy 2 swords into the chrst of some beastie. i have to make myself have the patience to read the lore. i enjoy the lore, im just impatient.



What he said ^


All things said and done, I find myself no longer having the patience to deal with the actual RPG-ing 

Of course, having read most of the lore in DA:O does allow me some leeway in skipping the lore of DA2, just as ME1's lore allowed me to skip some of ME2's lore. 

Just a little side-track here, anybody thinks that ME2 should have retained the cool-down based weaponry instead of the clip based?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 17, 2011)

i believe ME2 should have left the hacking etc as it was, they should have maintained cool down clips are retarded, ME2 is basically a gears of war wannabe, the RPG elements of it are worthless. same goes to DA2 might as well just play a true action hack and slash, along the lines of Devil May Cry, Bayonnetta etc, lol i feel ME1 and DA:O were the superior titles in both series, and #2 of each was a let down.


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 17, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> i believe ME2 should have left the hacking etc as it was, they should have maintained cool down clips are retarded, ME2 is basically a gears of war wannabe, the RPG elements of it are worthless. same goes to DA2 might as well just play a true action hack and slash, along the lines of Devil May Cry, Bayonnetta etc, lol i feel ME1 and DA:O were the superior titles in both series, and #2 of each was a let down.



+9000

I hated how every single char class was totally raped in ME2 and DA2. The bio/engineer and mage skills used to rock the boat and allow for cool combos. Now it's just dps or cc skills only.

And I hate the low amount of skills available for each char type. It used to be cool...


----------



## Mussels (Mar 17, 2011)

i like the lower amount of skills, its simpler and easier to deal with.

that said, i do wish there was more combos available with the same char, not just cross class ones.


----------



## ComradeSader (Mar 17, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> +9000
> 
> I hated how every single char class was totally raped in ME2 and DA2. The bio/engineer and mage skills used to rock the boat and allow for cool combos. Now it's just dps or cc skills only.
> 
> And I hate the low amount of skills available for each char type. It used to be cool...



Lets not forget how they removed the 'wobble' from using the sniper scope.. I _heard_ that consoler's actually complained about it and that it was too hard to snipe [with the wobble], hence why they removed it :shadedshu

Origins and ME1 were great games (ME1 to a lesser extent due to being an actual console port), where as both of their sequels forced me to stop playing not even half way through due to sheer boredom and even irritation at the gameplay/story events...


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 17, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i like the lower amount of skills, its simpler and easier to deal with.
> 
> that said, i do wish there was more combos available with the same char, not just cross class ones.



The original DA:O was designed with the PC in mind. There was really a ton of spells for use. DA2 was designed for cross-platform appeal, so the controls are made easier and simpler. The thing I hated the most is that the rogue now no longer has a kill move that has a 99% one-hit kill chance. I kinda missed that.


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 17, 2011)

Crusader said:


> Lets not forget how they removed the 'wobble' from using the sniper scope.. I _heard_ that consoler's actually complained about it and that it was too hard to snipe [with the wobble], hence why they removed it :shadedshu
> 
> Origins and ME1 were great games (ME1 to a lesser extent due to being an actual console port), where as both of their sequels forced me to stop playing not even half way through due to sheer boredom and even irritation at the gameplay/story events...



I played ME1 and ME2 from start to finish. Did DA:O more than once. I just have the feeling that playing the older version seems better than the new one, despite the improved graphics


----------



## yogurt_21 (Mar 17, 2011)

Crusader said:


> Lets not forget how they removed the 'wobble' from using the sniper scope.. I _heard_ that consoler's actually complained about it and that it was too hard to snipe [with the wobble], hence why they removed it :shadedshu
> 
> Origins and ME1 were great games (ME1 to a lesser extent due to being an actual console port), where as both of their sequels forced me to stop playing not even half way through due to sheer boredom and even irritation at the gameplay/story events...



lol console jerks must have failed to recognize that the wobble goes away the more you invest in that skill. And really if you're not going to invest in that skill why use the weapon? 

but really I do miss the cool down based weaponry of me1 and certainly the skill sets, it actually made combat more interesting. 

Looks like I'll be waiting for DAII to go on sale just as I did with me2.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 18, 2011)

yogurt_21 said:


> but really I do miss the cool down based weaponry of me1 and certainly the skill sets, it actually made combat more interesting.



I was talking about this with a couple of mates of mine  and we found it weird that they had went backwards in technology in regards to weaponry in ME2 since you were back to using clips and ammo where in ME1 you were using actual sci-fi weapons that didn't need any of that crap.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 18, 2011)

lol its already been said they did it to appeal to more of the market, in order to get the greatest majority of buyers they need to water down and simplify shit to an extreme,  Thus same engine same everything easiest way to appeal to the Gears of War fanatics was to make ME2 more like gears of war lol and other games like it thus we went backwards i tech to better appeal to that audience.


----------



## n-ster (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm liking DA2, not as much as DA:O but still alot nonetheless... however, it is much more fun on harder difficulties than normal


----------



## Mussels (Mar 19, 2011)

i think i've read/played enough to comment on DAII now, a mini review if you will.



Pros:
Simplified combat. Still many trees to branch into, but each spell seems more effective on their own now.
Nice graphical improvments
Stable game (zero crashes for me)
In depth backstories/quests for each party character.
Main character is voiced, most dialogue is 'cinematic'


Cons:
Audio problems (voices quieter than combat, all voices echo??)
Zero variety. its all the same combat missions against the same opponents - no 'vehicle' missions, no stealth, nothing. every mission is the same - go from start to finish of a linear path, kill everything.
Insane repetition of maps. most combat areas are reused at least half a dozen times. One example stood out where i had to return to an area i had to kill a boss monster and they even had hawke say "why is this alive? didnt we kill it already?" - its a terrible sign when even the voice actors get lines about how damn repetitive it is.
DLC is almost a requirement, the quality of the loot is much higher than you can get without it.
Loot/equipment is screwy - armor can only be equipped on hawke (the main character), so 99% of armor drops are worthless.
Minimal effect from importing save games. none of it affects gameplay at all, just a few overheard conversations really.
Fight difficulty is very erratic. some boss fights were far harder than the leadups to them, so you'd have to backtrack and level up before returning (not always possible), or just lower the difficulty.
No more awesome kill animations like leaping onto a dragons head to stab it through the skull! i mean come on 
Much, Much smaller scope. for a sequel with so much repetition, it still felt about half the size of origins. without the repeated maps it'd be half that again.


----------



## ComradeSader (Mar 19, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i think i've read/played enough to comment on DAII now, a mini review if you will.
> 
> Cons:
> *Simplified combat.*



Fixed.

And combat looks like it's been taken out of a bloody anime, it's ridiculous.


----------



## AltecV1 (Mar 19, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i think i've read/played enough to comment on DAII now, a mini review if you will.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



all your "PROS" are total and utter BS!


----------



## Mussels (Mar 19, 2011)

AltecV1 said:


> all your "PROS" are total and utter BS!



hey, i had to try and find SOME.


personally i like the simplified combat. i'm not the only one. setting up tactics for an hour in origins was extremely annoying.


----------



## ctrain (Mar 19, 2011)

Going to disagree on DEEP CHARACTERS.

My brother is a fucking asshole who exists solely to spite me and be a dick at every possible chance he gets. He will go out of his way to disagree and seems to have it in for our own family. Me trying to help our mother was apparently more upsetting to him than me fucking some elf guy in a whorehouse completely out of the blue while he got to sit outside and listen the bed bang the wall. Fuck him and that's about as deep as it gets. 



Spoiler



If you leave him behind he will go off to join the templars just to say fuck you one more time. I was happy to know that I got to personally kill him.



It's not much better for most characters. Your sister is probably the best character in the game save for Merrill and Verric because they aren't assholes for no good reason at all. I felt infinitely more in tune with the characters from the first game, they actually had some kind of personality.


The entire plot is that you are some dude who apparently has no qualms about turning 30 dudes in a cramped alley into paste because word apparently doesn't spread that you can fart and cause half of them to burst like a balloon... oh and you totally happen to be THE UP AND COMING THING IN THE BIG CITY. It plants the seed in your head that you have to save the world or some shit and then tosses you into some shithole city where you have to do a million quests that are usually on par with helping people wipe their own ass because you "need experience" first.

So then you get to do a bunch of stupid shit that isn't interesting in the slightest or really even remotely relevant to the grand plot save for some minor things. Then later you get to do a million tedious, stupid quests again... then later yet more stupid borderline nonsensical shit happens like: 



Spoiler



the quinari or whatever get pissed for no reason and decide to be assholes and take over the city. Then you have a dramatic showdown 1v1 style that literally involves you running in circles spamming cooldowns and waiting.


 Finally they top it off with more moronic plot devices that makes it completely impossible for any kind of good outcome and shit hits the fan ROLL DRAGON AGE 3.


----------



## ComradeSader (Mar 19, 2011)

ctrain said:


> ROLL DRAGON AGE 3.



Please, with Bioware's obvious lacking in ability to make decent sequels (DA2, ME2), DA3 will be worse in every way, shape and form. And on top of all that it will cost $110USD and charge $30 for a new DLC every month containing a single sword with a bell-end attachment.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Mar 19, 2011)

Crusader said:


> Please, with Bioware's obvious lacking in ability to make decent sequels (DA2, ME2), DA3 will be worse in every way, shape and form. And on top of all that it will cost $110USD and charge $30 for a new DLC every month containing a single sword with a bell-end attachment.



Why you allways say something about game, that you cant possible know.And saying that the next sequel will be worse or better is just stupid,on fact that you dont know anything about it.


----------



## razaron (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm playing on hard difficulty for my first play through because I'm one of the _rare few people_ (note sarcasm) who knew the game had been dumbed down. To add to that I'm not keeping an offensive mage in my party seeing as friendly fire only works on nightmare difficulty, which makes them feel overpowered to me.
As a sequel to a quasi DnD game (like KOTOR) it's not that good but as a game on it's own I think it's on par with DA:O. However I must agree with the stupid thing they did to armor, I spent 30 minutes trying to strip the elf chick...
Since I'm here I'll mention that ME1 sucked. It failed as a shooter, a rpg and a rpg-shooter.


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 19, 2011)

nobody is putting a gun to your head to buy DLC. 

if you're frustrated, direct your frustration at Bethesda for pioneering the DLC market.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 19, 2011)

please edit the language out of your post Ctrain, we dont really approve of it here.


----------



## n-ster (Mar 19, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i think i've read/played enough to comment on DAII now, a mini review if you will.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Simplified combat, IMO is not a pro for PC users. I like it, but it takes alot of the tactics out of DA2. It does kind of improve the gameplay because you don't have to pause as much or think as much, but the was THE WHOLE POINT of Dragon Age.

Was DA I and DA:O not stable?

I do like the way you meet your companions... Funny thing though


Spoiler: If you haven't done the Deep Rods Expedition yet do not read



I forgot to go to Varren's place (Hanged Man) before going to the Deep Roads expedition, so I didn't meet Isabella. Then After beating the dragon in the Deep Roads, I found the Armor of the fallen, I was missing the boots so I googled where I could find it, apparently it was in the Undercity Warrens when you go with the mage Qunari, so I did the quest again with one of my saves, found it very easily, and then went back to my save before the expedition and cheated into getting it (runscript vaddin with the download thing) and then finished all the quests I could find. Now I'm back to restarting the Deep Roads expedition again 

Oh and for those of you who Don't wanna lose Bethany (or Carver) in the Deep Roads, BRING BETHANY AND ANDERS with you so she becomes a Grey Warden, I accidentally read this somewhere online and I'm glad I did, didn't want my sister to die  She will be a HUGE loss in my party though... She has at least half the kills on average in a fight its crazy


----------



## alucasa (Mar 19, 2011)

Yeah, I missed Isabella on my first play. Unfortunately, I don't feel like playing a second time, so no Isabella for me.


----------



## Nailezs (Mar 19, 2011)

wait, what? so you cant change the inventory of your party members? does their equipment atleast upgrade as they level up? they do level up, right?


----------



## alucasa (Mar 19, 2011)

Nailezs said:


> wait, what? so you cant change the inventory of your party members? does their equipment atleast upgrade as they level up? they do level up, right?



They level up by giving them "gifts". They are certain special items found throughout the game. You can naturally find few along normal play and some others require some searching.

As they upgrade, they appearance change a little along the way.


----------



## Nailezs (Mar 19, 2011)

well thats gay.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 19, 2011)

Nailezs said:


> wait, what? so you cant change the inventory of your party members? does their equipment atleast upgrade as they level up? they do level up, right?





Nailezs said:


> well thats gay.



basically, doing their side quests upgrades their armor. sometimes via random items you can buy as gifts.


most of them allow you to choose what weapon they have, varric for example you cant.


mostly its just belt, two rings, one amulet you can customise.


----------



## ComradeSader (Mar 19, 2011)

Arciks said:


> Why you allways say something about game, that you cant possible know.And saying that the next sequel will be worse or better is just stupid,on fact that you dont know anything about it.



Dragon Age sequel sucked.

Mass Effect Sequel sucked.

You do the math. You do know what a "Pattern" is, right?

There was also some slight exaggeration in there as well, in case you also failed to notice that.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 19, 2011)

well its not like bioware cant make a good game, they usually start out with something good the first time around, examples

Kotor vs Kotor II
DA:O vs DA II
ME vs ME 2

notice the pattern? Bioware always tends to go down hill with each subsequent release, in a series, mostly because  of 3 reason

1) Publisher rushes them thats why Kotor II sucked and had massive ammounts of missing content, Lucas Arts wanted the game released so thats what they did, 
2) They try to appeal to the largest possible audience of sheeple who are content, to play games with lesser gameplay then we had 10 years ago.
3) Money DA II will be a success, it will sell like meth to an addict, As much as i bitch about game companies most of the blame falls on the new generation of gamers, who cant even take a piss without needing a game developer to hold there hand,


I ask anyone here to compare the games we use to play with the games we have now,
difficulty has become a joke
gameplay has been stripped of all depth and replaced with mindless garbage
game companies lie to the end user and get paid for it cause people are stupid,

I cant wait for skyrim supposedly bethesda is going back to there roots with morrowind type gameplay but if thats the case, why are they using a fallout type lvl system with even less skills to learn and improve the Oblivion, its another example of a game thats becoming far more about being a badass killing machine out the gate then earning it. Ah well, people will still buy garbage, i do it as well i just wait till its so god damn cheap on steam that even if i wiped my ass with my money instead i really wouldnt be out anything as steam offers deals you cant really argue with.


----------



## alucasa (Mar 19, 2011)

Skyrim is my last hope for a good RPG this year.

I am expecting ME3 to be fun but probably won't be as good as ME1 anyway.

God damn it, give me a RPG that I can virtually live in !


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 19, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well its not like bioware cant make a good game, they usually start out with something good the first time around, examples
> 
> Kotor vs Kotor II
> DA:O vs DA II
> ...



Obsidian developed Kotor II.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 19, 2011)

i stand corrected bumble bee but still dosent change the fact in the last 10 years Bioware has failed to release a follow up game thats been worth a damn, they start with a great idea thats a great game then it just all goes to hell in a hand basket with the sequels

no one in here can tell me DA2 is anywhere near as good as DA they butchered the game to an extreme fixing what wasnt broken did the same thing with the Mass Effect series, hell in ME2 i found my companions actually got dumber then in the first game, with multiple times in the game im forced to restart a mission multiple times just because the my companions as the ignorance syndrome of running straight up to an enemy and getting shot in the face,

the last good game from bioware was Baldurs Gate 2 Shadows of Amn, that was the only time they had a sequel that was better then the original or improved on something, they have a tendency to make 1 hit wonder series of games, that allow them to sell shitty sequels that people buy simply because they first game left a good impression, and again any company that loses high lvl employees due to direction changes in a series kinda tells alot on the internal situation at bioware, when a high ranking employee of 10 years gets fed up and shoe horned into a dead end project due to voicing concern over the direction DA II was taking. Bioware is going to become the next infinity ward, pumping out a new game every year and raking in money dilluting the 2 new series theyve established. 

I have the feeling Dragon Age 3 will be more akin to Oblivion with stupid AI companions and Mass Effect 3 will be more in common with Gears of War,


----------



## erocker (Mar 19, 2011)

Oh no! They changed the game, simplified it and it's not the same as it was before! Gosh, I sure am angry. For what the game is, I found it somewhat fun and playable. Yes, I found some things missing and a bit annoying. It's a video game though, I doubt my bitching will change anything.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 19, 2011)

true erocker bitching wont change it but what else can i do? or anyone that gets tired of the same regurgitated shit? even if you vote with your wallet you know as well as i do that dosent work, due to the massive number of ignorant people in the world you either conform and put a shit eating grin on your face and say thank you or your bound to just look at whats coming and wonder why anyone plays it, last i checked i cant eat shit so i take the option where i bitch and complain.


----------



## erocker (Mar 19, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> true erocker bitching wont change it but what else can i do? or anyone that gets tired of the same regurgitated shit? even if you vote with your wallet you know as well as i do that dosent work, due to the massive number of ignorant people in the world you either conform and put a shit eating grin on your face and say thank you or your bound to just look at whats coming and wonder why anyone plays it, last i checked i cant eat shit so i take the option where i bitch and complain.



Just don't buy it. Write a letter to the developer? All in all, if people don't buy these games they'll come up with something new to sell. If people do buy these games and enjoy them, they'll keep making these games and those who don't like it can waste their energy by complaining about it. It just doesn't seem productive at all.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 19, 2011)

yea well you gotta remember i cant game at all really except on a PS3, that i hate using lol as my pc is only stable at desktop that said ive played the games and in my opinion they suck, Im fine with them doing what they want to make money dosent mean i need to be happy about every game being released turning into a copy cat clone pos.  I happen to expect more from the games im expected to pay $140 or so for the full experience, if you get what im saying. Developers dont read letters, if they did they wouldnt do the shit they do lol. Theyll do whatever appeals to the largest base of casual gamers they can, they want to simplify things to the extent, that Mr and Ms farmville can play it understand it etc. Maybe im stuck in the past when games were better the gameplay was better story and context was better the overall experience was better, I live nice shiny graphics etc there always a good help in helping with immersion in a game, but are you honestly gonna tell me any of todays games really hold a candle in terms of gameplay and story of past titles, i dont think they do, went from 80-200hr RPGs down to 15hrs, so mr casual can play it to, thats fine more people enjoy it you make more money but at the same time 4-6hr main campaigns and 15hrs in an RPG there really isnt value in games today, To be blunt erocker if i want hack and slash and point and click id just play Diablo or Sacred, thats what DAII reminds me of nothing more then a glorified version of those 2 games, i prefer better story that actually flows, companions with deep interactions etc,

almost no game in recent memory offers better characters and story then BGII, or the likes, In general todays games could be far better, if they took those 10-50 million dollar advertising campaigns and put it into game development, Then again i probably expect far to much and should just shut up and eat my shit sandwich like everyone else and then smile and say it tastes good right?


----------



## n-ster (Mar 19, 2011)

I still find DA II above average and I enjoy playing it.... It's hard to improve on DA:O


----------



## erocker (Mar 19, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yea well you gotta remember i cant game at all really except on a PS3, that i hate using lol as my pc is only stable at desktop that said ive played the games and in my opinion they suck, Im fine with them doing what they want to make money dosent mean i need to be happy about every game being released turning into a copy cat clone pos.  I happen to expect more from the games im expected to pay $140 or so for the full experience, if you get what im saying. Developers dont read letters, if they did they wouldnt do the shit they do lol. Theyll do whatever appeals to the largest base of casual gamers they can, they want to simplify things to the extent, that Mr and Ms farmville can play it understand it etc. Maybe im stuck in the past when games were better the gameplay was better story and context was better the overall experience was better, I live nice shiny graphics etc there always a good help in helping with immersion in a game, but are you honestly gonna tell me any of todays games really hold a candle in terms of gameplay and story of past titles, i dont think they do, went from 80-200hr RPGs down to 15hrs, so mr casual can play it to, thats fine more people enjoy it you make more money but at the same time 4-6hr main campaigns and 15hrs in an RPG there really isnt value in games today, To be blunt erocker if i want hack and slash and point and click id just play Diablo or Sacred, thats what DAII reminds me of nothing more then a glorified version of those 2 games, i prefer better story that actually flows, companions with deep interactions etc,
> 
> almost no game in recent memory offers better characters and story then BGII, or the likes, In general todays games could be far better, if they took those 10-50 million dollar advertising campaigns and put it into game development, Then again i probably expect far to much and should just shut up and eat my shit sandwich like everyone else and then smile and say it tastes good right?



Well, I make my own sandwiches and I make the choice of not putting shit on them.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 19, 2011)

nice way to pull out 1 comment and ignore all other points, touche sir touche


----------



## n-ster (Mar 19, 2011)

How much FPS are you guys getting? I'm getting only 28~38 FPS constant with my 6870, no AA but all the rest ticked and maxed. Find that quite low. should I be worried?


----------



## erocker (Mar 19, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> nice way to pull out 1 comment and ignore all other points, touche sir touche



Yeah, I've seen the other points in this thread over and over and over and over again... The points as you have described many times I really don't care about. I do find the people regurgitating these things in anger facinating though.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 19, 2011)

erocker said:


> Yeah, I've seen the other points in this thread over and over and over and over again... The points as you have described many times I really don't care about. I do find the people regurgitating these things in anger facinating though.



It is fascinating. People, it is only a game. If a game can really make you that hostile, you may want to evaluate some things. I repeat, it's only a game. Have fun with it or not. If not, move along to some other game.


----------



## n-ster (Mar 19, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> It is fascinating. People, it is only a game. If a game can really make you that hostile, you may want to evaluate some things. I repeat, it's only a game. Have fun with it or not. If not, move along to some other game.



Most people here (TPU) are fond of games, and DA:O was one was the greatest... you have to expect hostility if the successor is not to their liking after so much hype and excitement and impatience

still a great game IMO, just not as great as DA:O in many aspects, but better than it in another few


----------



## DannibusX (Mar 19, 2011)

I tried the demo of Dragon Age II and I didn't really care for it.  I really like DA:O because it was much more like Baldur's Gate and Baldur's Gate II: Shadows of Amn.  I didn't get that vibe from the sequel.

I'll probably play it though, but I'm going to wait for the EOL full boat package.


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 19, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> I tried the demo of Dragon Age II and I didn't really care for it.  I really like DA:O because it was much more like Baldur's Gate and Baldur's Gate II: Shadows of Amn.  I didn't get that vibe from the sequel.
> 
> I'll probably play it though, but I'm going to wait for the EOL full boat package.



the demo really doesn't do the game justice.


----------



## DannibusX (Mar 20, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> the demo really doesn't do the game justice.



Be as that may, I didn't find it to be worthy of my $60.  I'll wait!


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Mar 22, 2011)

erocker said:


> If you haven't installed them yet, don't bother. They do nothing for Dragon Age II over the current beta's currently listed on Nvidia's site.


Ok.. this I can assure a fancy boost @ dx11 max setting, very high textures, AA full blasts.

GeForce v267.59 Windows Vista 64-bit, Windows 7 64-bit 

Modded inf

It made the game frakkin jump from 30-ish fps to 60fps with full blast settings dx11 wtfbbq (ok a bit exagerated, more like 50-55 as per ab, but still very smooth indeed).


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 25, 2011)

*Finished one playthrough*

Ok, I just came back from completing one playthrough (going on second as we speak). So here's the verdict:

Lower complexity. Only a few main skills for rogues/warriors. You just max out your current tree and a maybe two more and that's about it.

Lower difficulty. This time, you need to ramp up the difficulty to even feel challenged. Previously, playing Normal would have friendly-fire AOE, but now I had to go Nightmare (not sure about Hard though).

Levelled weapons. Now, the xp cap no longer matters (much) as most vendors will sell you weapons based on your level.

Cross-class combos. Now you have to have two different characters to pull off a combo. 

Slightly better storytelling. With the focus on the main character, they managed to do some voice acting. The storyline is also much stronger (no spoilers here).

Subpar voice acting. Taking the joker stance for most conversations does NOT result in funny stuff being said, although Hawke's comments on the Wounded Coast naming convention got me into stitches. 

Overall, it is becoming like Mass Effect 2 more than DA:O, which is not really a good idea


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Mar 25, 2011)

maybe because they saw ME2 selling off that with it being nominated for game of the year etc.. hence making it their 'base mark'


----------



## n-ster (Mar 25, 2011)

I liked my 1st playthrough, but I don't really wanna play it again, time to go play Shogun 2


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 28, 2011)

A short game is like 6-12 hours, this game is taking me a really long time at a decent pace where i like to do all the side quests its clearly not a short game but i wouldn't say it was long for an RPG either.

The game isn't terrible but its not the best game ever however I am really enjoying it.
I dont see why people are dissing the game i would understand if people had played the game and had legit reasons other than "console port" and "not like old RPG's". Get a grip most RPG's are not like days of old, turn based or otherwise.

I like the effects the magic has and the story is decent enough to want to play on. The mass effect style talking is cool as you can impact some aspects of the game like friendship or losing a character. The story has some interesting parts but i hate how you end up in a cave or a "foundry" that just looks like most of the other places with lots of crates.

Item pickups are limited to crap and money for the regular enemies and a weapon or something from a tough enemy or leader. No you cant change NPC armour but you can change weapons. Characters armour will change on its own if you do their quests, Anders changed for me.

People who complain about graphics forget the original DA:O looked like horse dung! It was like a terrible PS2 title in terms of graphics. This while not outstanding does a much better job while the environment is the worst looking aspect.

Oblivion had an average story and it was one of the best games some people have played. Price i paid £27 on preorder from amazon and i find it is worth that, DLC on the other hand is optional not compulsory.

Console port honestly doesn't effect the game much. The graphics arnt great but neither was the original and the controls are just simply mouse and WASD as you do most of the selecting with the mouse eg. spells and the menus.

I think that the game is decent and doesn't deserve all the bad credit it gets although i can see why some people might not want to play it as they arnt into the third person action RPG genre. If you liked the witcher you will like this game because its similar, its not got as good a story but its interesting enough to be worth a playthrough.


----------



## n-ster (Mar 28, 2011)

I was more interested in the story than the play at some point lol...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 28, 2011)

n-ster said:


> I liked my 1st playthrough, but I don't really wanna play it again, time to go play Shogun 2


I had the same issue.  I beat DA:O at least three times in its entirety.  I completely ran out of steam just after starting the second playthrough of DA2. 




MilkyWay said:


> A short game is like 6-12 hours, this game is taking me a really long time at a decent pace where i like to do all the side quests its clearly not a short game but i wouldn't say it was long for an RPG either.


I think you missed a lot...


----------



## n-ster (Mar 28, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I had the same issue.  I beat DA:O at least three times in its entirety.  I completely ran out of steam just after starting the second playthrough of DA2.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you missed a lot...



What did he miss? he said it WASN'T a short game because short games are 6-12 hours


----------



## n-ster (Mar 29, 2011)

I just tested Dragon Age II installed on my RAMdisk, and WOW the loading times are quick now


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 5, 2011)

Im nearly done and i can say i kinda agree about the shortcomings but i still enjoyed it. I do think they graphics are passable and the story seems more episodic than anything. The most annoying aspect is still the repetitive places in game like the caves or the same foundry you visit 100 times.

Why does the AI just sometimes randomly stop attacking and walk away or target a totally random target, i tried to set a few tactics but they still do this stupid stuff not often but enough to be noticeable.

I still think most of what i said was correct but i do admit its not worth £30 maybe £20 because the more you play the more you notice what's wrong with it, at the start i was more willing to forgive the repetitiveness and while infrequent the dodgy AI. That doesn't mean its bad it just tries to act like its a full fledged sequel rather than episodic or just a spin off.

Well im stuck on some demon just after you choose sides, HE ISNT THE PROBLEM its those damn shade demons there are like 1000 of them just hitting my mage stopping him casting, then you kill a few and more just flood in. Fucking want to gouge out my eyes. I will eventually get past it but its taking a while.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 5, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Im nearly done and i can say i kinda agree about the shortcomings but i still enjoyed it. I do think they graphics are passable and the story seems more episodic than anything. The most annoying aspect is still the repetitive places in game like the caves or the same foundry you visit 100 times.
> 
> Why does the AI just sometimes randomly stop attacking and walk away or target a totally random target, i tried to set a few tactics but they still do this stupid stuff not often but enough to be noticeable.
> 
> ...



Yea, they have no creativity. I never saw a game with such repetitiveness in maps. Even games from my ol' Gameboy, Pokemon Red and Blue and Yellow weren't as repetitive


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 5, 2011)

yeah i know it gets kinda ridiculous how the use the same areas so much although im a sucker for stories even if they are just cobbled together


----------



## n-ster (Apr 5, 2011)

It's one thing if you go to the same place alot, it's another to go to a different place with the same freaking interior. worst part is it is 100% the same, NO variations.

There are some places that have a bit more than the similar map from before, but that old map HAS those exta places but they are just blocked off. HOW FREAKING HARD IS IT TO TAKE THE EXTRA PART OUT OF THE OLD MAP?!?! They really cut it down compared to DA:O


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 5, 2011)

still EA was probably like look lads this game cannot take as long to develop
what was it like 6 years in development fir origins


----------



## Mussels (Apr 5, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Well im stuck on some demon just after you choose sides, HE ISNT THE PROBLEM its those damn shade demons there are like 1000 of them just hitting my mage stopping him casting, then you kill a few and more just flood in. Fucking want to gouge out my eyes. I will eventually get past it but its taking a while.




i had to lower the difficulty to easy on that fight as well as one vs some stupid stone spider thing. sudden difficulty spikes much?


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 5, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i had to lower the difficulty to easy on that fight as well as one vs some stupid stone spider thing. sudden difficulty spikes much?



Thanks for answering my post Mussels, yeah i might have to lower the difficulty there's to many shade demons mass spawning its kinda ridiculous. There was also a second Dragon at the mine and i just left it i thought it wasn't worth my time trying to beat it after i spent about 20 odd mins just in one battle with it.


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 5, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Thanks for answering my post Mussels, yeah i might have to lower the difficulty there's to many shade demons mass spawning its kinda ridiculous. There was also a second Dragon at the mine and i just left it i thought it wasn't worth my time trying to beat it after i spent about 20 odd mins just in one battle with it.



And the final boss would be easier than those


----------



## n-ster (Apr 5, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i had to lower the difficulty to easy on that fight as well as one vs some stupid stone spider thing. sudden difficulty spikes much?



oh common you can't do it on normal at least? I played Hard with 2 drops to normal for those difficulty spikes. Went through the game without much problem


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 6, 2011)

Well i had to go to easy, fuck it i dont feel like a pussy if your going to call me one. I felt the game got a bit out of hand at the end, i didnt enjoy trying and dying when i was stuck near the end but i did enjoy just sitting back and wondering why easy was so easy and hard overly difficult at those parts.

The ending didn't really make sense turns out both mages and templars are dicks i was pretty annoyed that i was forced into helping one side.

I have no idea how the 2 ending will work out because they are radically different, a sequel would have to just assume one was the proper ending. Trying not to spoiler


----------



## n-ster (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm just surprised as I always thought I wasn't good in games lol, I hear all those people talking bout nightmare or wtv the difficulty over hard is... and I couldn't do it lol, kept on doing friendly fire


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 6, 2011)

Basically people say they play with friendly fire on (whatever the top difficulty is) but tbh its not worth the effort it feels like a chore its better to just put it lower and enjoy the game. Its possible to play on that difficulty but i bet the going would be really slow, no wonder people hated the combat.

I play most games on normal to see what its like then if its to easy i just ramp it up a level i hardly play on top difficulty as its just to much of a chore i cannot really be arsed with.


----------



## douglatins (Apr 6, 2011)

The fact that this game was made in 8 months shows that this is a cash in title, rushed, pretty, but shallow and repetitive. The sad part is that is was a success, more reason to keep making dumb sequeals


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 6, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> I have no idea how the 2 ending will work out because they are radically different, a sequel would have to just assume one was the proper ending. Trying not to spoiler



They'll definitely make a DLC for that first, not DA3.


----------



## Zubasa (Apr 6, 2011)

Bioware is offering a free copy of Mass Effect 2 for Dragon Age 2 owners. 
http://dragonage.bioware.com/me2offer/#faq


----------



## erocker (Apr 6, 2011)

Zubasa said:


> Bioware is offering a free copy of Mass Effect 2 for Dragon Age 2 owners.
> http://dragonage.bioware.com/me2offer/#faq



This makes the game very much worth it... if you don't have ME2 already.


----------



## AltecV1 (Apr 6, 2011)

i feel like i should say something witty about "buy dragon age 2 get another shitty game for free" but at this point i really dont give flying f..k anymore !


----------



## erocker (Apr 6, 2011)

AltecV1 said:


> i feel like i should say something witty about "buy dragon age 2 get another shitty game for free" but at this point i really dont give flying f..k anymore !



What has happened to you man?! 

You're now dead to me. 

Mass Effect 2 is a great game. I have spent hours trying to have sex with the hot spy girl from "Chuck". Mission accomplished... though she never got naked. You're right ME2 does indeed suck!


----------



## Zubasa (Apr 6, 2011)

AltecV1 said:


> i feel like i should say something witty about "buy dragon age 2 get another shitty game for free" but at this point i really dont give flying f..k anymore !


Like it or not, you really can't argue with free


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 7, 2011)

So when the game came out, I was trying to navigate Biowares horrible website and get my free DLC. But I gave up, was trying to figure it out again, any ideas here? Thought if we pre-ordered we got some goodies or something like that.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Apr 7, 2011)

erocker said:


> What has happened to you man?!
> 
> You're now dead to me.
> 
> Mass Effect 2 is a great game. I have spent hours trying to have sex with the hot spy girl from "Chuck". Mission accomplished... though she never got naked. You're right ME2 does indeed suck!



yup and then you can continue after the last mission break it off with her and nail one of the other chicks. awesome.


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 7, 2011)

erocker said:


> the hot spy girl from "Chuck".



WTF??? SHE'S IN MASS EFFECT 2???


Well Mussels knows my problem right now which means I can't get that game for now 


And it seems, to me personally, that the "re-playability" factor for DA2 is quite low. I can't seem to play it again with a different character and possible choices. I'm still in the "just arrived in Kirkwall" part and I never went back to my second playthrough ever since.


----------



## overclocker (Apr 7, 2011)

I think the third game is gunna rock, this games was a filler to me and am looking forware to the next game.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Apr 7, 2011)

overclocker said:


> I think the third game is gunna rock, this games was a filler to me and am looking forware to the next game.



yeah that's what it seems like to me, which kinda is directly like ME2. I love the game sure but plot wise it was more of a filler while they sort out how they want the reaper confrontation to go down. Da2 seems the same while they figure out what they wanted to do with the whole morrigan thing.


----------



## RyanPotter (Apr 29, 2011)

I've played the game for a couple hours and now I will admit I am enjoying myself, but there are some huge aspects of Dragon Age 1 that i miss. First off i feel like this game is much more narrow-minded than the 1st. This is 1st shown right off the bat when you can only be a human (i realize it's part of the story but I still would have liked to see a little more creativity).


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (May 20, 2011)

Ok after a few months and all the sparks have died out, this game is just boring. I still havent finished it due to lack of interest.


----------



## n-ster (May 20, 2011)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> Ok after a few months and all the sparks have died out, this game is just boring. I still havent finished it due to lack of interest.



I think it is a game that everyone can play through once very easily, but no replay value..

The game is very short


----------



## Mussels (May 20, 2011)

n-ster said:


> I think it is a game that everyone can play through once very easily, but no replay value..
> 
> The game is very short



and too repetitive. i didnt even get all the party members, and could not be F'ed replaying to see their stories.


apart from romancing merril, i didnt enjoy the story much at all. elf ears are hot.


----------



## AsRock (May 20, 2011)

I will wait till it sells very cheap with DLC's.  Those 2 last posts only say to me spending even $30 i would feel ripped off and seems like it's just a filler.


----------



## n-ster (May 20, 2011)

Mussels said:


> and too repetitive. i didnt even get all the party members, and could not be F'ed replaying to see their stories.
> 
> 
> apart from romancing merril, i didnt enjoy the story much at all. elf ears are hot.



I did the hot pirate first 

Yea, I missed the hot pirate (forgot her name lol) but I luckily found omeone talking about her in a forum and realized I missed her so I went back 3 or 4 saves.... I had like 200 saves at the end xD I'm a saving freak


----------



## Funtoss (May 20, 2011)

Dargon age II has pretty nice DX 11 graphics imo though.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (May 20, 2011)

Mussels said:


> apart from romancing merril, i didnt enjoy the story much at all. elf ears are hot.


ahh.. Merril. Shes a keeper.



n-ster said:


> I did the hot pirate first


Did you get the std achievement?


----------



## ShiBDiB (May 20, 2011)

Witcher 2 > DA2 in terms of story and probably even graphics.. which is sad cause witcher is dx9


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jun 27, 2011)

Just bought DragonAge2 on ps3, looks like it will get my attention for couple on weeks when i finish it.I hope there are som DLC's aswell.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 1, 2011)

Already dot to lvl7 just a quick questions?what does in enemies changes when i change difficulty level.Do they get more life and do more damage?because i played on hardcore from start than i was forced to do normal because i couldnt get further on.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 30, 2011)

Is there a way to separate the attack move key ?..  Like attack left mouse button and move right mouse button ?.


----------



## Binge (Sep 1, 2011)

AsRock said:


> Is there a way to separate the attack move key ?..  Like attack left mouse button and move right mouse button ?.



Don't use the mouse for movement.  That's why you have WADS.


----------



## AsRock (Sep 1, 2011)

Binge said:


> Don't use the mouse for movement.  That's why you have WADS.



That's partly my point though, if you click to attack and you miss the attacker you will end up running passed them lol.


----------

